# Kodak Reproduction 4566 line film?



## KKKK (Dec 14, 2005)

Does anyone know what is the present alternative for Kodak Reproduction 4566 line film and for its developer Kodak DPC print developer? Kodak apparently hasn't produced those for a long time now so what has replaced them?
I have been reading a book called Experimental Photography by John Warren and in it there is an experiment called line conversion for creating images like this for example http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~calcio-d/auto/che%20guevara%20kakou.jpg 
The broblem is that I can't even try to do it because I don't know where I can find that reproduction film or whatever has replaced it or does anything like it even excist anymore.
If someone understands what I am talking about I would be very grateful for a little help. 
Or if someone knows better way to make line conversion please tell me. And I'm talking about making it in darkroom, not digitally.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

Line film is basically the same as Lith (lithographic) film. It is a high contrast film used in conjunction with a high contrast developer to give purely black & white images with no greys. It was used primarily for making printing plates and silk screen resists. This is largely done by digital means now and lith is becoming a specialist product.
The Kodak site coughed this up, which is a FAQ sheet on lith and mentions your film specifically, giving an alternative.
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/faqs/faq2498.shtml
Check with Kodak for availability.
Or you could try here for an alternative
http://www.fotospeed.com/index.htm


----------



## KKKK (Dec 14, 2005)

So the alternatives are Kodak Camera 2000 film CGP and Kodak RA2000 developer. And the process goes like this? 
I make a positive to Camera 2000 film just by enlarging the original negative onto it, develope it, and now enlarge the positive again to Camera 2000 to get negative but with higher contrast? And then just make a print from this high contrast negative? 
I'm amazed if it really is this simple.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2005)

It was designed to be that simple


----------



## KKKK (Dec 15, 2005)

Allright, I'm amazed  
Thank you for information! I'll lock myself in to my darkroom and start experimenting!


----------

